# Aristo Craft live steam Mikado insane low price



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi folks: 

OK, Trainworld's price is 929.99. Not 930.00, but 929.99. 

Ridge Road Station is now accepting orders for the Aristo Craft Live Steam Mikado. Deposit required. Open Sunday. Call SUNDAY if you want one and place your order SUNDAY. I don't know how many Live Steam Mikados Ridge Road Station will be able to order. I believe the Train counter gentleman's name is Gerry. I won't say what the price is because no one will believe me. Gerry left me a voice mail. Voice mail quote " the price for the live steam Mikado is XXX, yes the price really is XXX , deposit required ". I sound like a late night used car saleman commercial! Price is significantly under 900.00. 

Personally, I will pass on the live steam Mikado. One can't buy everything. I keep repeating that to myself. 

I intend to buy the Aristo Craft Delton C-16 in live steam if it is produced. 

Happy steaming. 

Norman


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

I have them at the same price, AND, I have them in stock for immediate shipment! 

Royce 
Quisenberry Station - Live Steam Models 
703-799-9643


----------



## YN (Sep 24, 2008)

I just purchased MIKADO at RRS when I visited NJ ( They sent it to NJ.), this time. I was quite satisfied with the price . I am checking the performance , quality from now. 

Yukio Nakagawa , Japan


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I intend to buy the Aristo Craft Delton C-16 in live steam if it is produced


Norman, 

In 1/24th scale? What's wrong with the Accucraft C-16 in 1/20.3 ? Or are you predominantly 1/29th scale (standard gauge) so you need a backwoods 2-8-0 like the RVR #15 at Steamtown?


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,
I enjoyed seeing your picture of RV #15. As a teenager in New Jersey, I remember #15 still in service, and she was kept just about as *****-and-span as she is in your photo. When the Rahway Valley dieselized with two GE 70-tonners, they built a new enginehouse, including a third stall to keep #15 under cover and secure as backup.

Sheetmetal drip pans were placed under the journals of the diesels to keep any oil from getting on the new concrete floor. Quite a change from the original building, which resembled a tobacco barn, with spaces between the board walls and a dirt floor.

I still have the long-spouted oil can from RV #13, which was set out for scrap on one of the Sunday visits my Dad and I used to make. 


Larry


----------

